# kaláber



## idialegre

Hello, everybody.

I am having trouble understanding the following bit of dialogue from an  old movie. The scene is a casino, and a Hungarian man is seated at the  roulette table, speaking to a French lady who does not understand him.  He has just won 1000 Francs. There are some words which I can't find in  any dictionary, and I'm wondering if they are real words or just made  up. Here is the dialogue:

"Ezer frank! Ennyit igazán nem gondoltam! Gondoltam, hogy lesz 800 vagy  900, … ezt jól kitipliztem. Tudja, nagysád, hogy hány hovágot kell az  embernek Pesten bemondani kaláberben, amíg pár pengőt nyerjen?

Bemondom a családot. De nem veled! Ja, hogy nem comprondolja?"

I can't find "kaláber" in any dictionary. Is it supposed to be funny, like "comprondolja"?

I would be very grateful for any help! Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## Zsanna

Hello idialegre,

I have found a detailed description of the card game kaláber. The word comes from the German Klaberjass and acccording to this - otherwise very enjoyable booklet - it had various names even in Hungarian: kalábriás, kláber stb. 
The game is apparently a mixture of an old Hungarian game (called _alsós_) and this German originating game, but having even elements from_ tarokk_ (tarot in English) in it to give its final form. Apparently it was a "gentlemen's game" (as Rejtő Jenő would understand it) already in the 1890s in Hungary.

I got the impression that it is a game that involves the players very deeply and shows one's true nature very quickly (whether you are clever, precise, cunning and fair or not). 
But - as to its English equivalent (if there is one) - I'm sorry, I wouldn't know. (You could compare it to _poker_ a little but it demands much more than that - apparently...)

P.S. So no, it is not trying to be funny (comprondolja coming from the French "comprendre" - I suppose), it is the real name of the card game.


----------



## idialegre

Zsanna, nagyon szépen köszönöm! You are a treasure!!!

P.S. I hope the forum rules allow me to post this one thank you and stipulate that it applies to all three of your answers.


----------



## Zsanna

You're welcome.


----------

